# stop breeding!



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

So I picked yp a pair of tarapoto imis at NARBC. Beautiful frogs and a great addition to our collection. Since NARBC these guys have produced like rabbits! I have 12 tadpoles morphing out as we speak. Today while cleaning, the male transported 2 Tad's to a film canister. My questions are:

If I leave the tad in tank, will the parents devote eenergy to rearing the tad rather than producing new offspring?

And is there any way to slow down the froggie biggie?

I know this is not a typical "problem " in the hobby but I would like to rause the Tad's we have and move a few before we get overwhelmed!

Thanks. Joe


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

If you let the parents take care of the tads they will slow down. From my experience.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Great problem to have right?! 

Yes if you let them raise tads, they will devote more energy to raising them, many of the females eggs being feeder eggs of the tads they are raising.

A way to further slow breeding is to give them a cooler/ drier period for a while. I notice breeding in many of my frogs slows or stops in the cooler months here.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! Ill have some free frogs available soon!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh we'll best of luck with all the babies!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe we could work out an adoption program if You get overwhelmed. I'd be a loving parent 

All the posts above mine seem spot on. Best of luck!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, let the parents raise them. Less misting and lengthen the light cycle to about 14 hours, or cut it to 10. Free frogs!?!?!?!? I like free frogs


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

Step 1. Get female powder blue. 
Step 2. Translate these breedin conditions to the blues. 
Step 3. Give me all the babies!


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I will try all of the suggestions. And yea, we arent in the hobby to make cash lol. We have agreed to give them away. Maybe trade for some wood or something idk. But when they morph oout, they are up for grabs. If someone wants some tads, you can them now!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I used to visit Illinois every summer, Momence are.....little town.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

if you feel like shipping some tads we would be more than happy to take some off your hands  lol otherwise we would love to snag some froglets from you too! Free is nice, but how bout a nice tip?


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

Completely off topic... But you live in Park Forest, and I live in Forest Park. I blame lack of sleep for giggling as hard as I did when I noticed.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol people always are like "I've been to forest park" and I have to reitterate that im from park forest. And momence has since grown. Its a nice little town about 25 min away from me. And as far as shipping goes, I would wait until summer. If you cover the cost, I've got no issue with that. Frogs should be on flies by then too which would make me more comfortable shipping.


----------

